# Fuji club bike rebuild



## manzoro

I have just purchased a used Fuii club bike. Frame is in excellent cond. Chrome fork.
Quad butted Valite tubing not the most modern stuff but nice ride and it is steel which is why I bought the bike.

Came with alot of old stuff, diacomp brakes, downtube suntour shifters, Ukai (extra hard? anodized rims, with umteen spokes, yuk! Suntour Cylone hubs, brakes, and derailleurs.
Looks like either Sungino cranks or. . . Shimano?

Rear spacing at 127 mm inside edge to inside edge. I took my rear wheel off my Lemond Troix de fer with 9 spd and it fits the Club Fuji.

I just revamped the head with threadless stem holder, new 100mm stem and 42cm handlebars. I want to replace old brakeset with newer brake lever shifters, go 8 or 9 speed with new wheels, new front and rear derailleur. Any suggestions. Can I keep these cranks?
Was considering Forte Wheelset from Performance bicycle shop. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Kerry Irons

*Deep breathing*



manzoro said:


> I have just purchased a used Fuii club bike. Frame is in excellent cond. Chrome fork. Quad butted Valite tubing not the most modern stuff but nice ride and it is steel which is why I bought the bike. Came with alot of old stuff, diacomp brakes, downtube suntour shifters, Ukai (extra hard? anodized rims, with umteen spokes, yuk! Suntour Cylone hubs, brakes, and derailleurs. Looks like either Sungino cranks or. . . Shimano?


The bike has old stuff on it because it is an old bike. Presumably you got a really good price on it. Now the question you have to ask yourself is whether the large sums you contemplate spending on upgrades for this old Fuji might be better invested in a bike of the same cost as the combination of the upgrades. Generally, you would end up with a better bike at the end of the exercise, especially since these extensive upgrade projects often result in a lot more costs than planned because things don't work as hoped. It's your bike and your project, but it might be time to take a deep breath before you head down this road.


----------



## manzoro

Well, here's the deal. I paid 120.00 for the Fuji. The Frame is in excellent condition, almost looks new. I just got through with The Bike Nashbar people and we concluded that for another 400.00 I could rebuild this whole bike minus the brakeset, which I already replaced with an old Suntour Supreme set that I had hanging around. This will be with new custome built wheels, Shimano Ultegra 9spd front and rear derailleur, Modolo 9 spd brake lever shifters (purchased from Perfomance Bike in NC) 1 set tires and tubes, Nashbar 9spd Cassete w/ Shimano compatible chain, new handlebars, stem and threadless stem adapter. I have a nice set of clipless pedals set aside so that is no cost.
May have to get new BB and Cranks. So for a total of 520.00 out the door I have a real nice ride and nice Made in Japan frame to dress up. Wish me luck. I do understand your point. But I won't ride aluminum, to old and it rocks my bones. Can't afford a 1200.00 Italian frame either, which would maybe be about 1 lb lighter? I'll just go on a diet for a couple of days instead.


----------



## Sixty Fiver

Suntour Cyclones are good quality shifters as are the Ukai wheelset so would be of value to a few folks who remember and still love these parts.

The Ukia wheels would be excellent for touring as they are heavier but that is because they are nukeproof.

In short...don't toss them and see if you can't find them a good home.


----------



## racerx

*Interesting project...*

I posted before on my Club in the retro section (I spend much too much time there, need new stuff) and I agree with you, this is a nice quality frame from Japan (not 3Rensho, but good stuff) and worth experimenting with.

The crank will be ok, though the 9sp chain is narrow, it will shift fine.

The Modolo brifters....hmmm, very interested in how they work as they are billed to work with any speed and either Shimano or Campy...very interesting ...

Keep us up to date on your mods. The rear triangle will work fine with the new wheels, I run modern hubs as well.


----------



## [email protected]

This is an old post. I'm curious, are you still riding the the Club Fuji? 

I enjoyed rebuilding an old Club Fuji as well .... I started out by spending $25 on the old frame with a couple of used parts, most of which were no good. The frame wasn't chipped and had a few rust spots to clean up. Therefore, I sanded it down, painted it flat black with a glossy clear coat over it. The clear coat was based on recommendation from a local bike shop owner. Evidently, the clear coat really helps keep the paint from chipping. It turned out really nice. 

My project objective was to get my brother into a road bike w/o significant cost.
The bike shop owner nicked named it project tight pockets because he knows my brother well and understood the objective. 

I had a 2 year old Jamis Satellite road bike which had entry level Sora integrated shifters/ brake levers, Sora F/R Deraileurs and a Truvativ Isoflow road crankset. I decided to transfer over the entry components and upgrade my personal bike in the process. I searched around and found some great buys on new componets ... Ultegra Integrated Shifters (9 spd), Ultegra Rear Deraileur, Ultegra Cassette, Shimano 105 Crankset and Tiagra front deraileur. I did spend a few hundred $'s upgrading my bike, but have really enjoyed the up grades. 

I had some used wheels from my wifes Bianchi that were still nice wheels, but they had an old 6/7 speed era rear hub. I purchased a used Shimano Sora hub and had the bike shop build up some wheels ... he only charged me about $25 to build the wheel given I'd purchased many of the upgrade part from his shop for the project. 

Armed with the used wheels, truvativ crankset and Sora components I dove into project tight pockets. I fortunately live near Seattle which has a few used parts sources. I found a Specialized stem, Forte alloy handle bars, tires, bottle cages, sora rear hub, Shimano 600 Brakes, Trunk Bag and Seat for less than $70. I asssembled the bike and took it our for a test ride. It was a few nice riding bike. The next step was to the local bike shop where I had a new rack, planet bike fenders and a Cateye computer and installed. Because the Club Fuji is a race style frame rather than touring frame the fenders required some quite a bit of customization which Phil's Bike Shop did quite well. The bike shop bill was about $90 for parts and labor. I spent just under $200 out of pocket if you don't count used value of the parts nor the cost of upgrading my bike. Fortunately, my parents and sister pitched in close about half of my out of pocket expenditures.

Since giving this bike to my brother for his Birthday 8 months ago, he has put over a 1000 miles going back and forth to work on it. He has enjoyed it more than another Starbucks Mug and/or gift card. 

His only investement so far has been several tubes and a new rear tire. I could have spent a little more than a few dollars on a used set of tires, but this was project tight pockets. 

In summary, it was a fun project. You can do it on the cheap if you have a good source for used parts and/or a a friend with a donor bike looking to do some upgrades. 

I agree, steel is real comfortable ... riding a new steel frame like the Jamis or riding the older Club Fuji is a very comforable ride. 

Having upgraded the Bianchi and this Fuji to integrated shifter/brakes. The #1 challenge is getting into modern shifting and brake componets without bridging over into the cost of a new bike territory.


----------



## bubba biker

I bought a Fugi American touring bike Valite tubing as well, sounds similar to your bike. I have been using it as my winter commuter bike. It was like new when I bought it even though it was probably circa 1983. Changed out the saddle, seat post, stem, handle bars, crank set, and later 700c wheels ( had 27" wheels ) with stuff I had laying around. Bought new tires $10 each @ performance 35mm cross tires and some fenders. It is great for this time of year and really does ride nicely. Great work out because it weighs in at 28lbs. I will change out the brakes and make some shifting changes in the future but I am not in any hurry. The bike came with 6 spd index suntour. When I changed out the wheels I used an 8spd cassette and switched the index to friction. Works ok sometimes it doesn't want to go into the biggest cog on back. Most likely bought it for more than it was worth $200.00 but I will get my moneys worth. Have already put about 1000 miles on it through some pretty gritty conditions. Someday i may even end up doing some loaded touring.


----------



## rideapony

Hi, Sorry I'm highjacking your thread I'm new in this club and don't know much about bikes although I'm almost in the same situation as you. I bought what appears to be a fuji road frame I found a serial number F3104800 under the BB tube (Any idea?). The frame has a brushed steel finish with clear coat and with a nice SLICE carbon fork. I stripped the frame and will clear coat it with Glisten PC marine clear coat.

I guess I'm putting too much money on this old frame project as suggested above by Kerry Irons because I have all the 10 speed triple Shimano Ultegra compenents with triple crank and STI shifters as ell as almost new ultegra brakes and Mavik Ksyirium SL wheels also FSA orbit X headset. So there you have an idea of my rebuild and by God it better run good or I'll be very dissapointed.

Good luck with your project, Nick


----------



## [email protected]

I don't have much information of serial numbers. 

Sounds like you have a nice frame and some great Ultegra components to put on it. 

If your really new to bike repair, I suggest purchasing the Park Repair Manual combined with another manual like Zinn's Road bike repair. If one book doesn't have the answer the 2nd is like to have it. The free online information at the park tools web site and good ole Sheldon Browns site are also quite helpful. The books are nice for the quick reference while your actually working on the bike.


----------



## [email protected]

http://classicfuji.com/

Serial number/ information for old Fuji's


----------



## [email protected]

http://classicfuji.com/

Serial number/ information for old Fuji's


----------

